# Sabor da Despedida



## Vince (11 Jul 2010 às 22:33)

l]


----------



## Lousano (12 Jul 2010 às 22:01)

Será que não era possível preservar as gravuras (Sabor, Côa, etc...) e ter a barragem da mesma forma?

Na minha opinião até seria benéfico para esses locais, se tivessem um mês exclusivo para esse tipo de turismo cultural (por exemplo Setembro) e não aconteceria o que está a acontecer com Vila Nova de Foz Côa.

Atenção que é apenas uma opinião!


----------



## FSantos (13 Jul 2010 às 00:05)

Mais uma vez o desenvolvimento é atabalhoado, inconsequente, cego, enganador, autista e arrogante.
Até pode ser para o bem de "todos" mas a forma patranheira que usam para iludir o povo retira-lhes toda a credibilidade.
O 4º vídeo resume tudo e resume-nos. A Natureza não interessa, só a vida quotidiana estúpida e vazia de sentido nos faz mover.

A Terra existe há 4500 milhões de anos. O Homem há 1.8 milhões.
Quem acham que vai sobreviver?

A Natureza encarregar-se-á de eliminar esta praga destruidora que é o Homem.

E novamente tudo começará, e teremos aprendido a lição.

Tenho uma grande esperança que os filhos (que terei) olhem para este planeta como o seu berço e não a escarradeira que dela fazemos actualmente.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Jul 2010 às 00:47)

O cenário bucólico, selvagem e diga-se puro, em breve será como uma miragem e ficará apenas na memória de quem lá vive ou tenha visitado a região. 

Confesso que apesar de ter tempo suficiente para ver os 5 vídeos, não tive paciência para assistir a tudo o que foi dito; estava sempre presente a imagem de uma morte anunciada de uma beleza paisagística, de uma interacção e de uma vivência bastante íntima entre o habitante local e o que o rio até ao momento lhe tem proporcionado.

É a marca de um desenvolvimento de qualidade muito duvidosa, antes diria um desenvolvimento às 3 pancadas como tantos e demasiados que têm surgido diante dos nossos olhos e que muitas vezes mais não podemos fazer se não assistirmos impávidos e serenos…, sim, que alternativas realmente válidas poderão existir para que a nossa palavra também tenha um lugar importante nos centros de decisão?


----------



## Z13 (14 Jul 2010 às 00:40)

É um documentário muito interessante (obrigado Vince pela partilha) mas altamente tendencioso...

Depois de o observarmos ficamos com a ideia de que a barragem só tem desvantagens, e que até a forma de produzir energia é desvantajosa...
Além de que dá a ideia que a verdadeira mais valia para o país era deixarem o Sabor em paz, ou seja, ao abandono... isso é que era selvagem!

Sem querer ser advogado do diabo, parece-me nitidamente uma reportagem encomendada pelos ambientalistas, essa espécie superior que já ultrapassou em importância e destaque a _"brigada das vassourinhas"_ (os arqueólogos) que eram à uns anos os principais entraves ao desenvolvimento...


----------



## AnDré (14 Jul 2010 às 02:47)

Z13 disse:


> Depois de o observarmos ficamos com a ideia de que a barragem só tem desvantagens, e que até a forma de produzir energia é desvantajosa...
> Além de que dá a ideia que a verdadeira mais valia para o país era deixarem o Sabor em paz, ou seja, ao abandono... isso é que era selvagem!:rolleyes



Dado o tipo de estratégia energética adoptada pelo nosso país, a construção de barragens reversíveis são urgentes.

E quanto ao consumo de energia, este ano, não tem parado de subir.
Nos primeiros 12 dias do mês, consumiu-se +7,9% de energia face ao mesmo período do ano passado.

Nos primeiros 6 meses, o consumo aumentou 5,4%, face aos primeiros 6 meses de 2009.


----------



## Zoelae (14 Jul 2010 às 04:54)

O Holocausto hídrico está em marcha, os rios transmontanos estão todos em perigo, depois deste plano de barragens há-de vir outro para acabar com o que resta de rios naturais em Trás-Os-Montes. Trás-Os-Montes tem sido saqueado e vandalizado ao longo do último século e é a região mais pobre da União Europeia. Vivem à nossa custa. São só mentiras atrás de mentiras, os políticos corruptos e falsos só fazem promessas em vão. A EDP manipula a opinião pública portuguesa com mentiras de que as barragens são importantes para a preservação de biodiversidade para criar uma boa imagem e uma corrente de movimento de apoio e ainda os está a explorar como nunca se viu, como lucros anuais superiores a 1000 milhões de euros.

O que é o desenvolvimento? O desenvolvimento não se mede só em Euros, o desenvolvimento corresponde ao grau de bem estar de uma população, mas os parâmetros que o permitem avaliar actualmente estão ultrapassados, pois pouco abrangentes quanto ao conceito de bem estar . Para que é que me serve andar uma vida inteira a trabalhar e ficar rico, ter um óptimo carro, um apartamento de luxo, uma casa de férias, 2 telemóveis topo de gama, posso comprar o que quero, ter o que quero, se isso não me dá mais felicidade que a que tem um pobre desses que vive numa aldeia das margens do rio Sabor!?

Recuando uns séculos, os nossos antepassados viviam em comunhão com a natureza, desde milhares de anos de evolução vivemos em comunhão com a natureza e soubemo-la respeitar, tal como ainda o fazem tribos sul-americanas ou africas por exemplo, ou mesmo alguns povos ibéricos, e necessitamos disso ainda e ainda hoje sentimos falta da Natureza, está impregnado nos genes. Embora muitas vezes não tenhamos consciência que a falta de bem-estar físico, psíquico ou social possa estar relacionada com essa privação. Mas, o que é certo é que essa felicidade ou bem-estar que é apregoada pela fúria do consumismo, dos mercados, por essa ilução de uma mão cheia de nada, só nos faz mal, vejamos o exemplos dos EUA são a população mundial com maior prevalência mundial de perturbações psiquiátricas - 26,3% e Portugal com 22,9% está no topo da Europa. Além disso, estamos todos gordos e a morrer por enfartes e AVC's. Neste momento, nascemos no consumismo desenfreado, a nossa mente é moldada desde que nascemos, para viver essa ilusão. Ficamos com uma visão do mundo extremamente antropocêntrica, em que no mundo tudo deve ter um proprietário, em que podemos usar e abusar da Natureza como se nascessemos com esse direito. Não somos mais do que um ser constituído da mesma matéria de um buxo ou uma boga do sabor, temos de respeitar tudo o que existe, nada nos pertence, tudo tem o mesmo direito de existir que nós temos.

E o consumo energético sobem dramaticamente anualmente..., e a dívida externa sobe, e o desemprego sobe, e os ricos sobem, e os pobres sobem, e a corrupção sobe, e a criminalidade sobe, e a poluição sobe, e a temperatura sobe, e a obesidade sobe, e os enfartes sobem, e empreendimentos turísticos sobem, e os campos de golfe sobem, e...a estupidez SOBE, é tudo o reflexo de um povo, de um governo, de uma sociedade cega para os verdadeiros problemas. Uma sociedade cega, ignorante, iludida e teimosa.

Portugal vai morrer pobre e crucificado em betão!

Mude-se de paradigma!

 Já tenho vergonha de ser humano. Transformem-me numa bactéria e mandem-me para o Espaço.


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2010 às 04:59)

AnDré disse:


> Dado o tipo de estratégia energética adoptada pelo nosso país, a construção de barragens reversíveis são urgentes.
> 
> E quanto ao consumo de energia, este ano, não tem parado de subir.
> Nos primeiros 12 dias do mês, consumiu-se +7,9% de energia face ao mesmo período do ano passado.
> ...



Estranho esse aumento de consumo, num contexto de crise económica.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jul 2010 às 09:46)

Zoelae disse:


> E o consumo energético sobem dramaticamente anualmente..., e a dívida externa sobe, e o desemprego sobe, e os ricos sobem, e os pobres sobem, e a corrupção sobe, e a criminalidade sobe, e a poluição sobe, e a temperatura sobe, e a obesidade sobe, e os enfartes sobem, e empreendimentos turísticos sobem, e os campos de golfe sobem, e...a estupidez SOBE, é tudo o reflexo de um povo, de um governo, de uma sociedade cega para os verdadeiros problemas. Uma sociedade cega, ignorante, iludida e teimosa.
> 
> Portugal vai morrer pobre e crucificado em betão!
> 
> ...





frederico disse:


> Estranho esse aumento de consumo, num contexto de crise económica.



Apesar do tom dramático, o Zoelae não deixa de ter razão. 
Mas num contexto energético, qual a melhor solução? Eficiência energética? É sem dúvida um ponto a batalhar, mas nem isso, nem a "crise" têm evitado o aumento do consumo nos últimos meses.

Por onde passa então a solução?
Maior dependência externa? Aumento dos preços da factura da eléctrica? Ou talvez um apagão?

Os dados do consumo eléctrico diários, estão disponíveis para todos, aqui!

De referir ainda que, a chuva e o vento que geraram cerca de 80% da energia consumida este inverno, estão agora mais escassos. E lá voltámos nós à dependência energética (eléctrica) face ao exterior. Nos primeiros 12 dias do mês de Julho importámos 16,3% da energia eléctrica que consumimos.


----------



## FSantos (14 Jul 2010 às 10:12)

O estado é o maior gastador!
Quantos de nós já não foram a uma repartição publica com grandes superficies envidraçadas e encontram os estores corridos e todas as luzes acesas?
E no inverno? As meninas de bluzinha e aquecedor debaixo das secretarias e o ar condicionado a uma temperatura insuportável?
É um problema de mentalidades: "é o estado a pagar que se lixe".
Não pode ser! Faz parte do nosso dever cívico alertar e combater este tipo de situações.
Poupar é no principio do saco e não no fim...


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jul 2010 às 11:18)

Aposte-se no nuclear de vez. É energia limpa e mais segura que qualquer barragem ou parque eólico.
Os maus casos do nuclear foram não só raros mas em condições "especiais".
E com participação privada é garantido que os custos seriam bem inferiores ao que se pensa. Talvez mais baixos do que a junção hídrica\eólica, mesmo sendo o estado a assumir os custos totais.


----------

